# Yikes!!



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I hate when I get one of these in a shipment that's this BIG :grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:| is that "thing" alive?? :lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> :| is that "thing" alive?? :lol2:


Yes for sure!! 

Hots don't make me sweat too often...I felt like I was just out of a shower and I didn't even open the bag yet!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

What is it?!?!?!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Crownan said:


> What is it?!?!?!


I'm guessing a big King Cobra.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, it's horrible when they poo in those bags!!! lol


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I'm guessing a big King Cobra.


No it's MambaZilla D. polylepis :grin1:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

can we see it out of the bag?!!!! (Maybe with you holding it :lol2


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh wow! A mamba!!

How big is it then? Is it cuddly?!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

any pics out the bag?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Mujician said:


> can we see it out of the bag?!!!! (Maybe with you holding it :lol2


You guys are a bundle of laughs today....


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

lil_me said:


> any pics out the bag?


 
It was late and had just unpacked 55+ animals...all wanting a :grouphug: Maybe some video and pictures over the weekend.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Viperkeeper - what are you - a hobbyist or a shop or a zoo or what?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good luck with it mate


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

are all of those 55+ hots?


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

:rotfl:would u get it out !


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Viperkeeper - what are you - a hobbyist or a shop or a zoo or what?


Well, all of the above could apply....


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

do you know the length?? it looks like a monster!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Eek... that looks like a monster, probably not in a great mood either after the trip over in a plane!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

lil_me said:


> are all of those 55+ hots?


Well....20 or so ar non-venomous and 3 rear-fangs.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> do you know the length?? it looks like a monster!!


3 meters!! think :grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:| no way!! got to see they on the table top!!! :lol2: better start clearing some space :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a big mamba, go steady mate


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> thats a big mamba, go steady mate


I doubt its his steadiness we should be hoping for? :lol2:

I just hope that mamba is fairly steady.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Id be tempted to put on my Camelot style knights armour inc gloves for that one.

Treguna Mekoides and Tracorum Satis Dee....
Treguna Mekoides and Tracorum Satis Dee....


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice!!!, have fun opening the bag on that one mate and dont forget to shoot some video


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

really need pics of this!!!! mambas are my all time favourite snakes!!!!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

HABU said:


>


 
thats sly!!! without viperkeeper we wouldnt have half the great pics we have now!!!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

HABU said:


>


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

HABU said:


>


am i the only one who thinks thats a little sick. 

Almost tempting fate?

Anyway, that looks one beast of a snake. 

How can somthing of such size and agility be taken out of the bag safely? (video) 

And More to the point how on earth did the exporter get it INTO the bag?

Maybe you should get a camera man and do some in shot footage to offer a more "complete" picture of whats happening, not to mention have 2 free hands when fighting the elapids. 

But there again when sh!t happenes the camera flys lol 

Thanks again for great and imformative vids/captions to pictures.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

lil_me said:


> any pics out the bag?


 
Well I can't get into the room to take photo's....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

lighten up dan, it was just a joke. he's a pro.

viperkeeper, you got amazing stuff! do you have public dislays?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: thats alot of snakes, I always wondered what your hot room looks like


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

god that is a lot of snake


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> am i the only one who thinks thats a little sick.
> 
> Almost tempting fate?
> 
> ...


 
Well Dan.... I've been doing this for a very long time, just not on camera. They were all safely put into those bins you see in the photo and I'm here to talk about it. People catch those things all of the time within their range and live to tell the tell. It takes courage, experience, skill, and balls which you seem to be lacking, except from behind a keyboard. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yes, I may make an error and get tagged but if I die it's at least doing something I love.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

OUCH!! viperman!.......:lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

HABU said:


> OUCH!! viperman!.......:lol2:


Okay...He took his shot..and I mine.....let's get on for what we really are here to do and that's promote the hobby and share information.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Well Dan.... I've been doing this for a very long time, just not on camera. They were all safely put into those bins you see in the photo and I'm here to talk about it. People catch those things all of the time within their range and live to tell the tell. It takes courage, experience, skill, and balls which you seem to be lacking, except from behind a keyboard. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Yes, I may make an error and get tagged but if I die it's at least doing something I love.
> 
> ...


OWNED 


But seriously great set of snakes mate bloody cracking  keep them coming I would say good luck but I dont think you need it


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Viperkeeper - what are you - a hobbyist or a shop or a zoo or what?


 
think this answers it

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/875358-post11.html


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay...now see the new thread for the pictures


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

*A few Tanzania snake pictures*

These are just a few of the specimens.....


















Nothing like a nice drink after a long journey









Having a good laugh, I told him about the guy that put the EDB in his mouth......









MamZilla










I have also have "Wild Mamba Cam" video you will not believe :crazy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

totally hard core!!...wicked stuff!!:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

great snakes mate :lol2: at him laughing about the EDB idiot


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

they are such cool snakes!


----------



## 1goodlover (Oct 3, 2007)

they all look amazin:no1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome dude.

ps- I dont think dan meant to diss you, more he thought habu's headstone image was a little warped. 
[it was...but still finny and only meant lightheardely im sure]

Just saying.
All the best.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Awesome dude.
> 
> ps- I dont think dan meant to diss you, more he thought habu's headstone image was a little warped.
> [it was...but still finny and only meant lightheardely im sure]
> ...


 that's what i think. sorry if my post was in bad taste....that's just how i roll.


----------

